# Toy Poodle x Miniature Poodle Cross ?



## poodle21 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to the forum. I have two miniature poodles. One is definitely a purebred miniature poodle from Kassalland Miniature Poodles. Our other miniature poodle was bought from a breeder who only owned the bitch, and no longer breeds poodles. She was shipped to Florida from Ontario Canada. She has a very small tail (probably due to improper docking), and has fairly wavy hair, unlike most poodles. Our vet said that she is probably just a poodle that doesn't necessarily represent "show poodles/the breed standard."

Recently, I've wondered whether she is just a toy x miniature poodle cross. Do any of you have a toy poodle x miniature poodle cross??? I would love to see pictures if any owners on this forum have one. She weighs 10-12 lbs (which I know is small for a miniature). 

I should shave her face more, in order to get a better picture for comparison. Regardless of what her bloodline is, she is the most affectionate and loving dog. She follows me everywhere I go, even if I just get up to grab something in the same room. 

If any of you own a toy poodle x miniature poodle cross, please post a picture. 

Thanks everyone!

Ben


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to you and your poodles to Poodle Forum! Very cute poodle.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Toy x mini would look just like a poodle. I think your girl is a mix, since it appears as though the hair on the ridge of her muzzle doesn't grow like it should? And wavy hair would be consistent with that. Regardless, she IS cute!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think there are quite a few minis who weigh 8-12lbs even though the standard says they should be heavier. I have a toy who is 8lbs but almost 12inches and can still grow more! If your dog is still young, it may grow more and the hair may change. Or it could be a mix with something else.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I agree that a toy/mini would not necessarily show any difference in coat to any other poodle. Your little one could be all poodle with a soft, thin coat or she could have a bit of something else in her make up. Unless you wanted to breed or show her, or paid huge sums for her as a pure bred puppy, it is of no importance, especially as you say she has such a wonderful character! I would love to see photos of her with a poodly clip!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't you can tell a toy X Mini- tye will still look just like a Poodle. My Poodle is out of toy lines but I call her a Mini she is 12" & 8.8lbs & I hope by 2 years of age she will be in the 9.5-10lb range. She is 16 months old right now. Puppy hair tends to be a bit straighter & will usually gain kink as they mature & go through coat change. Louisa hasn't gone through total coat change yet & it has been a breeze so far. She has great texture on her TK, texture on her back & her legs but hasn't completed yet, her neck started transition & is getting kinker, belly though has to go through more change.


----------

